# Hello!!



## Raven1987 (14 Aug. 2017)

Hello!

OMG, I do not speak German.
And my English is bad 

My name is Ophelia.
I m 35 years old

I live in France. (Lille)

And? I do not know what to say more


----------



## General (14 Aug. 2017)

Welcome to CB


----------



## stefan6366 (16 Sep. 2017)

willkommen


----------

